# Kolenda kennels & Playboy sire



## corinnecrow (Jun 23, 2013)

I am looking at a puppy at Kolenda Kennels, in Dorr, MI. We have read all the threads about them, and noticed there were a lot of PMs suggesting negative reviews. We visited and agree with the puppy mill feeling and the heavy sales pitch. That said, the lineage is great. I would love to hear feedback if you have a Kolenda dog and particularly if Playboy was the father. We are very concerned about genetic disorders and temperament. We've had one perfect GSD with a genetic disorder and then we made the mistake of trying to save some money on the next one and that one was a monster. Soo, pretty nervous about making the right decision.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not only would genetic disorders be a concern, but how the pups are raised. Does Playboy have progeny that is showing good health, temperament and conformation? If so what other breeders are using him? The dam side of the pedigree is as important as the sire, and also the puppy raising methods will play into the success of the 'nurture' side of the temperament outcome.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't buy from Kolenda or Fleisherheim (sp).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Please remember that anything negative must be kept to PM.

Thank you, 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What do you think sets the lineage apart? There are lots of good WGSL breeders, even others in MI breeding the same type.


----------

